# Siamese coloring



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I was wondering if someone could help me with the coloring of a saimese, supposed to be pure bred cat. He's a four year old male. I've never seen a siamese like him before. He was given to me to find a home. He obviously has the siamese markings and very talkative and the bright blue eyes. But, here's what's wierd. He a chocolate brown color all over his body, pretty dark but has a lighter, I think white, under fur. His face is really dark, much darker than his body, and everywhere else the markings should be. He also has a white spot on his tummy. I can try and get pictures, he's already at his new home. If I remember right, I think his sister, who they can't find, is a lilac or something. (both are declawed and they were letting them outside,,, she never came back) The lady said she was much lighter than he is, like a silver color with the siamese markings. Anyone know if this color is normal for a pure breed and what it's called? He is striking.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

You need papers to prove the cat is a siamese. I went to a cat show at the end of January and I saw a cat that when I saw it I thought it was a siamese. Turned out it was a seal pointed Tonkinese with blue eyes. But to get a Tonkinese you have to have both siamese and tonkinese genetics. The cat you're rehoming certainly has some siamese heritage if there are points but you can't prove a purebred without papers. It doesn't matter. He has a good home now. And it's nice for a cat lover to have a siamese or siamese look alike without having to pay the expensive purebred price. The color points of a siamse come in seal point, lilac point, blue point, and chocolate point. 

How terrible, allowing declawed cats outside!!! 8O


----------



## Calvados (Jan 9, 2006)

He has to have papers to be a siamese.

As for his coloring he's probably a seal point. Colorpoints get darker in the body as they age, sometimes the points can become almost indistinguishable from the body color, especially the back.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Suposedly, he had papers at one time or something, but he's changed hands soooo many times, three times now in the last three weeks! Let's see, the origonal owner(who knows befor them), then the lady I got him from and then the adoptive family. So who knows where the papers are lol. He looks pure bred, I've just never seen one with coloring other than cream and what ever points. I do think the new owners are great, they did get a great deal and so did he. Right now, he's an only pet but they're on a waiting list for a golden retreiver puppy. I'll get some good pics in the morning and thanks for the replies. So, the answer is yes, siamese can have a color other than cream for the main part of their bodies, right?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I just got a chestnut oriental does he look like this? Please share pics he sounds wonderful!
My Pandia girl








or like this MyThai (RIP) was a siamese mix


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They start out pure white, turn cream with points, and then the Seal Point --and Blue Point, to a lesser degree..get darker on the back. The Applehead Seal Point, the original Siamese, often gets a dark face with age. I'm sure the cat is lovely!








The cat from the movie, That Darn Cat


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

He looks like MyThai a bit. I'll be right back with some pics...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm guessing he's a seal point -- but if he has white on him he is not purebred. Purebred siamese do not have the white spotting factor. And I am guessing his sister was a blue point, not lilac. Just guessing, though.  Lots of people make that mistake.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry I haven't gotten to the pics yet... I actually went over there to take them and went to turn on the camera and my batteries were dead. The nice woman said she'd already taken about a hundred pics so she'll e-mail a couple of good ones. When I get them, I'll post them. Thanks for being patient with me!


----------

